# Automatic Transmission Jerking



## arnmiranda (Nov 13, 2007)

When I am driving and slowly coming to a stop my car jerks. When I acclerate after a complete stop my car jerks again. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Automatic Transmission Jerking (arnmiranda)*

I normally drive a manual but I have driven in a with rental jettas that did this.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

define the "jerk"...
no cheap jokes are valid..! lol


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_define the "jerk"...
no cheap jokes are valid..! lol









Sorry had to do it. 
I believe mine does what you are talking about on occasion. Seems like a hard shift when I'm slowing down but I haven't noticed it speeding up.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Automatic Transmission Jerking (arnmiranda)*

read this thru
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4515323


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Automatic Transmission Jerking (undercoverdubber)*

Mine does the same thing. It jerks and "bumps" as the gears are lowering to a stop. I also have a brand new transmission and it does the same thing. I think it has to do with the 150hp jettas and how they are geared or the MAF. I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Automatic Transmission Jerking (rob454)*

My 2006 2.5 does that occassionally. It seems more like an electronic gremlin than a mechanical issue to me. I can't reproduce it -- it's completely random.
Cheers.


----------



## renie (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Automatic Transmission Jerking (mcsdude23)*

It is likely the valve control in the transmission, my rabbit did this and dealership replaced the valve control and fixed the jerky shifting. My wife has a Jetta and does it as well. It is somewhat of a common issue.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Automatic Transmission Jerking (renie)*

Do you mean valve body? If so, that didn't fix my problem.


----------



## arnmiranda (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Automatic Transmission Jerking (renie)*

Was it covered under warranty or the after the warranty?


----------



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Automatic Transmission Jerking (arnmiranda)*

inspect transmissions wiring harness and sensors, this happened on my toyota tundra and we pulled a sensor that connects to the transmission and controls shifting and 2 of the pins where fried/rusted off. hope that helps


----------

